# so, donald just threatened north korea and by extension, China over twitter



## Clydefrosch (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not even sure if it's not for the second time, but with last weeks exploits in mind, we all know what to expect, don't we?

so, Kim couldn't have asked for any better excuse than that to either aim one of his nuclear missles at south korea, threatening them, or to aim one towards the us in hopes it makes it all the way over there. no way he can let that slide without doing something that trump feels like he can't let slide.

on the other hand, if trump tries to pull another move like he did in syria, famously scorned by China bzw, they really won't have any other choice but to see that as a hostile attack against one of their allies and declare a state of war against the US.

and unlike iran or vietnam, this one actually has the ability to strike back.

so what are your plans for the future?
here's hoping that, if worse comes to worse (and i expect little less from the cubby man in the funny wig) this war will be fought on the pacific ocean half of the world.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm still awaiting WW3.

One thing is for sure, I'm not joining the army.


----------



## Greymane (Apr 11, 2017)

I am waiting for the big friendly mushroom, maybe it even wants to be friends.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 11, 2017)

So is this now what upcoming fps games will be based on?


----------



## ut2k4master (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm still awaiting WW3.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I'm not joining the army.


its not like you have a choice if it happens ;P


----------



## Aurora Wright (Apr 11, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> its not like you have a choice if it happens ;P


I don't know about the US, but with compulsory conscription here you could be a conscientious objector (morally against war/killing people) and thus have to do "socially useful work" instead (assisting the poor and whatever).


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> its not like you have a choice if it happens ;P



Army won't let me join anyway for medical reasons.
Not to mention I can refuse service cause of me sexuality, I know how dumb it sounds but it's true.


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 11, 2017)

Deffo WWIII incoming.  That guy will have no second thoughts of pressing that RED button.


----------



## Viri (Apr 11, 2017)

We're damned if we do, and damned if we don't. We can either pretty much sanction them to hell and continue what we been pretty much doing now, and continue to let them build up their nuking capabilities. Or deal with them now, and risk South Korea's major city getting nuked. We'll "win", but South Korea gets their main city attacked, and someone has to deal with 10 million North Korea refugees.

The only person I can see dealing with this with the least amount of destruction would be China. They need to leash their dog, but at some point I can see North Korea threatening China with nukes.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just to be clear: neither china nor North Korea stand a chance against us.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> Just to be clear: neither china nor North Korea stand a chance against us.



Don't forget that N.K. has the most fanatical people in their military, even worse then the SS where in Nazi Germany.
As for China, they got well over a billion people vs the 3? 400 million the US has?

If those two countries wanted, they could obliterate the US.
NK will just keep on sacrificing men much like Stalin did in the Red army.

Walking back or forwards will result in getting shot.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2017)

TBH honest I don't think China would attack USA back in that scenario.
In any case as things are they will probably take this as an opportunity to try and get Kim Jong Un killed, all while they fund an alternative part of the military and retake North Korea, setting up a new more obedient pawn in the government, and claiming they did it to stabilize the country and defend it from the agressive USA.

Probably USA will be OK with it and will go away to avoid confrontation with China, having been played into what China really wants.

PS: nobody wants Kim Jong Un there, not even China.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 11, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> I don't know about the US, but with compulsory conscription here you could be a conscientious objector (morally against war/killing people) and thus have to do "socially useful work" instead (assisting the poor and whatever).


i'm not sure if these kind of rulings apply in  a fullblown  world war scenario



Eastonator12 said:


> Just to be clear: neither china nor North Korea stand a chance against us.



there is no standing a chance in the next great war.
its mutual destruction all the way.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> there is no standing a chance in the next great war.
> its mutual destruction all the way.



WW4 will be fought with clubs.
Probably in another 100 million years.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Don't forget that N.K. has the most fanatical people in their military, even worse then the SS where in Nazi Germany.
> As for China, they got well over a billion people vs the 3? 400 million the US has?
> 
> If those two countries wanted, they could obliterate the US.
> ...


...except we are the military power worldwide...3x more powerful than Russia. Yes, if the war is fought with nuke, it's all over anyways, so it doesn't matter


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> ...except we are the military power worldwide...3x more powerful than Russia. Yes, if the war is fought with nuke, it's all over anyways, so it doesn't matter



Deluded americans...

Your government had to bomb Japan cause your government was afraid of losing lives yet held no regrets spending the lives of hundreds of thousands of Japanese.
Vietnam war wasn't your governments war yet you burnt down millions of acres of rain forest and burnt up thousands of innocent civilians with napalm and Agent Yellow.

Everybody knows the US cheats in wars.
You're not superior.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2017)

NK has always been like one of those tiny yappy dogs on a leash barking at hounds twenty times their size. Everyone, them included, knows they would be crushed but they feel they have to grandstand, overcompensating for their lack of dick. 






This was drawn in 2013, but it is relevant every now and again. 


And it's always good to yank the little asshole's chain every once a while to keep them in their place, or if you're the bigger dog, look at them significantly. 
What you _don't_ do is start yapping back, because that's like getting into a shouting match with a two-year-old: guess which one is going to look silly. 




Eastonator12 said:


> Just to be clear: neither china nor North Korea stand a chance against us.


They don't stand a chance at winning, but they have the means to make any kind of victory against them quite Pyrrhic.



That said, I very much doubt anything will come of this, this is the same song and dance with NK that's happened dozens of times already. NK starts rattling their spears to pretend they're some sort of "power", the US coughs significantly, China waggles their finger at their errant toddler, NK pretends they "showed everyone" and, correct form satisfied, pipes down. Rinse, repeat. 



EDIT: Another fitting illustration:


----------



## ieatpixels (Apr 11, 2017)

At least post the Tweet.





Seems like he's just talking about business trades, not war threats.

Also I just *hate* when people start post titles with "So". It's a thing Reddit users do.
It's completely redundant and it downplays the conversation as though a particular response is expected and already implied.

Edit: I also really hate the use of "just" in the title. It's another thing Reddit users do.
They don't realise not everyone is reading the post in the instant you're writing it.
Posts are available for viewing for days, months, even decades. This isn't instant messaging.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 11, 2017)

ieatpixels said:


> At least post the Tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i mean if you only want to read part of those tweets, yeah then he's not talking about military attacks.
but he's literally acting as if some kind of -better- trade deal will make china buckle in their stance about NK.
he then, while sending that ship that fired the missles into syria towards north korea, says that they will deal with NK.

and as if he hadn't been told why no one in the past just 'dealt with NK', he probably doesn't understand that china is allied with NK meaning, attacks against NK are basically like attacks against china itself.
so now answer me this: with all that in mind, an attack against north korea results technically in a what with china?


as for that other stuff, do you honestly thing the off topic section of a random forum has to have a higher set of standards in topic title design than reddit?
and are you implying that people are too stupid to look at post dates?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2017)

You're completely out of touch with reality if you think leaders of a another fucking country give even half a shit what Donald Trump TWEETS.

You can't actually be serious with this thread


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> You're completely out of touch with reality if you think leaders of a another fucking country give even half a shit what Donald Trump TWEETS.


You're completely out of touch with reality if you think leaders of another fucking country are ignoring _public statements made by the President of the United fucking States of America_ just because they were made on a platform you don't like.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 11, 2017)

Veho said:


> You're completely out of touch with reality if you think leaders of another fucking country are ignoring _public statements made by the President of the United fucking States of America_ just because they were made on a platform you don't like.



THIS lol


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Don't forget that N.K. has the most fanatical people in their military, even worse then the SS where in Nazi Germany.
> As for China, they got well over a billion people vs the 3? 400 million the US has?
> 
> If those two countries wanted, they could obliterate the US.
> ...


lmfao...

i'm Canadian, all the WORLDS military's COMBINED could do NOTHING against USA. 

The only damage that could be done is with nukes, and that's end game for everyone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Deluded americans...
> 
> Your government had to bomb Japan cause your government was afraid of losing lives yet held no regrets spending the lives of hundreds of thousands of Japanese.
> Vietnam war wasn't your governments war yet you burnt down millions of acres of rain forest and burnt up thousands of innocent civilians with napalm and Agent Yellow.
> ...


this hurts my head.... what does WW2 and Vietnam have to do with right now?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> lmfao...
> 
> i'm Canadian, all the WORLDS military's COMBINED could do NOTHING against USA.
> 
> The only damage that could be done is with nukes, and that's end game for everyone.



I would be more afraid of rogue American citizens then the US army.
US government should also be afraid of its own citizens as a true civil war would lead in genocide. 
In Europe, there's maybe 1 gun for every 1000 citizens, in the US it's 1000 guns per 1 person.

I've seen people who had a dedicated room stocked full of weapons (episode of "sons of guns" or "american guns" or something similar)
Guy sold ~100k in weapons and that wasn't even 1% of his arsenal.

But like I said, the US cheats in wars.
Agent Yellow, Napalm, 2 atomic bombs.
We all know they won't attack with toothpicks like real men ;')


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Deluded americans...
> 
> Your government had to bomb Japan cause your government was afraid of losing lives yet held no regrets spending the lives of hundreds of thousands of Japanese.
> Vietnam war wasn't your governments war yet you burnt down millions of acres of rain forest and burnt up thousands of innocent civilians with napalm and Agent Yellow.
> ...


There is no such thing as cheating in wars. Do yourself a favor and shut the fuck up. You kill or be killed, simple. This isn't some fucking game of Call of Duty or Battlefield where you can get pissed and whine if someone is doing something YOU consider cheating lmfao.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

DarkenedMatter said:


> There is no such thing as cheating in wars. Do yourself a favor and shut the fuck up. You kill or be killed, simple. This isn't some fucking game of Call of Duty or Battlefield where you can get pissed and whine if someone is doing something YOU consider cheating lmfao.



Even in wars, there are rules.
Geneva convention and what not.

So, I suggest you "shut up" and play COD again.


----------



## Reecey (Apr 11, 2017)

Can anyone please explain to me why the President of America is constantly using Twitter, has he not got anything better to do in life? I don't even use twitter myself, well not for personal shit anyway. Donald seems to be posting things on his twitter account like its a social gathering! should these items on hes agenda, hes talking about on his twitter page not be kept personal???


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Reecey said:


> Can anyone please explain to me why the President of America is constantly using Twitter, has he not got anything better to do in life? I don't even use twitter myself, well not for personal shit anyway. Donald seems to be posting things on his twitter account like its a social gathering!



I highly doubt that it's actually Trump tweeting it in all honesty.
Possibly some attention troll.


----------



## Reecey (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I highly doubt that it's actually Trump tweeting it in all honesty.
> Possibly some attention troll.


Well that's what I thought but someone like Kim Jong-un just might take that as a personal hit! I think hes best to have a word with his No.1 secretary and tell her to cool things down...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Reecey said:


> Well that's what I thought but someone like Kim Jong-un just might take that as a personal hit!



Just to back it up: This and This make a fine example.

Edit: oh seems the account has been suspended.

Anyway, if you ever seen "miyamoto's" twitter, he does nothing but retweet memes and nintendo porn (homosexual more often) and comments dumb shit to it.
Yet his account was "verified" by twitter to be real.

So yeah it's safe to assume that everything on twitter is a work of fiction ;')


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I would be more afraid of rogue American citizens then the US army.
> US government should also be afraid of its own citizens as a true civil war would lead in genocide.


there is no way that the citizens could overthrow the government here in America, although the government could do it to the people....


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 11, 2017)

If I knew for sure little Kim nuking the US and affected me, I'd commit suicide.
Or calculate the diameter of the explosion, I don't want to look like these poor people:


Spoiler: Warning! Nightmare fuel!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> there is no way that the citizens could overthrow the government here in America, although the government could do it to the people....



I think it'll just be mass shootings at others.
Groups will form like extreme left vs extreme right, Extremist religion vs others and etc.

Sometimes I'm glad I do not live in a country where it seems to be mandatory to be armed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I think it'll just be mass shootings at others.
> Groups will form like extreme left vs extreme right, Extremist religion vs others and etc.


that could happen but rogue police are more of a potential threat than extremist groups...



DinohScene said:


> Sometimes I'm glad I do not live in a country where it seems to be mandatory to be armed.


well it is our right to do so and of course there are the differences in culture to consider...


----------



## Reecey (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Just to back it up: This and This make a fine example.
> 
> Edit: oh seems the account has been suspended.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had my doubts a while ago "Say what you want about Bowser but where is Marios flying battleship" & the 30 games thats golden  I would like to see the homosexual porn ones now that would be funny.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> that could happen but rogue police are more of a potential threat than extremist groups...
> 
> 
> well it is our right to do so and of course there are the differences in culture to consider...



Well, once civil war breaks out, the cops won't be able to handle it anymore.
Ofcourse, I'm talking about roughly the same that happened in Egypt and Tunisia etc.


America is a country born from war.
Throughout history portrayed it self as a war mongering country.

Hmm, lets further strengthen the stereotype by forcing citizens to bear arms.

You're right.
I wouldn't understand it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If those two countries wanted, they could obliterate the US.
> .



nope. not even close.

China, NoKorea, Iran, etc. could put up a stubborn resistance in their own backyard if invaded, but none of them really have the ability to travel anywhere else in the world and engage a foreign power (maybe in a supportive role as part of a coalition, but not as the primary actor). Russia has shown it can carry on a half-ass fight in Ukraine and the Middle East, but afaik they don't have globally mobile capability like the US military. 

I'm not really worried about China in this current situation, anyway. I think they know NoKorea is a problem that needs to be resolved - they just want to get something in trade out of it.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> nope. not even close.
> 
> China, NoKorea, Iran, etc. could put up a stubborn resistance in their own backyard if invaded, but none of them really have the ability to travel anywhere else in the world and engage a foreign power (maybe in a supportive role as part of a coalition, but not as the primary actor). Russia has shown it can carry on a half-ass fight in Ukraine and the Middle East, but afaik they don't have globally mobile capability like the US military.
> 
> I'm not really worried about China in this current situation, anyway. I think they know NoKorea is a problem that needs to be resolved - they just want to get something in trade out of it.



Don't underestimate fanaticism. 
Americans thought they could march into Berlin by Christmas '44 but where pushed back from Holland, where they got obliterated to the Ardennes forest where they sat out most part of the winter.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> WW4 will be fought with clubs.
> Probably in another 100 million years.



So? America has the best clubs, no one will win that but us.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Well, once civil war breaks out, the cops won't be able to handle it anymore.
> Ofcourse, I'm talking about roughly the same that happened in Egypt and Tunisia etc.


well the real issue with the cops is the militarization of the police as seen in Missouri for example.



DinohScene said:


> America is a country born from war.
> Throughout history portrayed it self as a war mongering country.


Well arguably it was not an empire until the Spanish-American war...



DinohScene said:


> Hmm, lets further strengthen the stereotype by forcing citizens to bear arms.
> 
> You're right.
> I wouldn't understand it.


Fire Arm ownership is a prima facie right


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> nope. not even close.
> 
> China, NoKorea, Iran, etc. could put up a stubborn resistance in their own backyard if invaded, but none of them really have the ability to travel anywhere else in the world and engage a foreign power (maybe in a supportive role as part of a coalition, but not as the primary actor). Russia has shown it can carry on a half-ass fight in Ukraine and the Middle East, but afaik they don't have globally mobile capability like the US military.
> 
> I'm not really worried about China in this current situation, anyway. I think they know NoKorea is a problem that needs to be resolved - they just want to get something in trade out of it.


This is true. 

War with nukes is terrifying because in 2017 there wouldn't be winner just a massive amount of death and planet destruction. The U.S had so much military power that any other countries defense is nuclear weapons and that's scary but unlikely to happen.


----------



## Steve_Doido (Apr 11, 2017)

At least I'm safe here in Brazil...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 11, 2017)

Call of Duty®: The Trump Wars

(I heard Activisions needs a new title for their next game.)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> So? America has the best clubs, no one will win that but us.



First try to emerge from your nuclear wasteland cause I'm pretty sure American would nuke itself if it has to.



RevPokemon said:


> well the real issue with the cops is the militarization of the police as seen in Missouri for example.
> 
> 
> Well arguably it was not an empire until the Spanish-American war...
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised.
Cops these days got so much shit to handle, every growing thread of religious fucktards planting a bomb...

Declaration of Independence was signed in 1776 afaik.
They waged a war against the Brits and hence America was born.

If someone burgles your house, you could also whack them with a cricket bat.
No need to immediately pull out a gun.
I know I will smash their face in with a bat if they tried to burgle me.

I guess that's just something I'd never understand.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I wouldn't be surprised.
> Cops these days got so much shit to handle, every growing thread of religious fucktards planting a bomb...


meh, in america nowadays those cases get no attention while some minority walking across the street will warrant police to pay extra attention..




DinohScene said:


> Declaration of Independence was signed in 1776 afaik.
> They waged a war against the Brits and hence America was born


True but in some sense it was not so much an empire war like Korea but you are very correct in the "born from violence" thing



DinohScene said:


> If someone burgles your house, you could also whack them with a cricket bat.
> No need to immediately pull out a gun.
> I know I will smash their face in with a bat if they tried to burgle me.
> 
> I guess that's just something I'd never understand.


Welp, I am not a gun nut and likewise I probably would use a bat or some object which I could "call back" so to speak but still the topic of firearms are very important to me...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> meh, in america nowadays those cases get no attention while some minority walking across the street will warrant police to pay extra attention..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




German police is forced to shoot at your tires if you're driving on a set of summer tires in the winter on the Autobahn if you get pulled over.
It's a bit drastic in me opinion but eh, can't question their book.

Hitting someone out with a bat is something that 99% will recover from.
Shooting the burglar in the face or vital part has a slim chance of survival.
I personally can't see the justification in taking someones live over protecting a few inanimate objects.

It's probably just me not being a US citizen ;p


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)

Bring on WWIII!

Video games evolved from the technology of WWII.

Imagine what we could be playing in 15 years from WWIII technology!  

Holodecks yo!


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Bring on WWIII!
> 
> Video games evolved from the technology of WWII.
> 
> ...




after World war 3 we will play with sticks and stones at best.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Flame said:


> after World war 3 will will play with sticks and stones at best.



If I attach a womble to me stick, you think I could mug someone from their stones?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 11, 2017)

Flame said:


> after World war 3 will will play with sticks and stones at best.


Stick kexploit & stone bootrom when?


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)

Flame said:


> after World war 3 will will play with sticks and stones at best.


Well that's not very imaginative, I think I could create a holodeck program with better weapons than that...


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Don't underestimate fanaticism.
> Americans thought they could march into Berlin by Christmas '44 but where pushed back from Holland, where they got obliterated to the Ardennes forest where they sat out most part of the winter.



You're missing the point. The only way the US Army got pushed back in Holland is because the US Army was IN HOLLAND, on the other side of the ocean from their home, fighting Germany in their own backyard. There's no way Germany then, or China now (or NoKorea, heh) could take the fight _to _the USA. The only way any potential enemy of the USA even gets a whack at the US Military is if the USA puts boots on the ground in their country. Meanwhile the USA itself, including the other 75% of its military stationed worldwide, remains untouched. Excluding nuke strikes, having trouble with the enemies' 'home field advantage' is the worst case scenario for the US for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Well that's not very imaginative, I think I could create a holodeck program with better weapons than that...




After the entire world has become a radioactive wasteland!?
I doubt people will indulge in "holodeck pass time" any time soon.




Hanafuda said:


> You're missing the point. The only way the US Army got pushed back in Holland is because the US Army was IN HOLLAND, on the other side of the ocean from their home, fighting Germany in their own backyard. There's no way Germany then, or China now (or NoKorea, heh) could take the fight _to _the USA. The only way any potential enemy of the USA even gets a whack at the US Military is if the USA puts boots on the ground in their country. Meanwhile the USA itself, including the other 75% of its military stationed worldwide, remains untouched. Excluding nuke strikes, having trouble with the enemies' 'home field advantage' is the worst case scenario for the US for the foreseeable future.



They vastly underestimated the terrain.
It's not a case of being on foreign ground.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> They vastly underestimated the terrain.
> It's not a case of being on foreign ground.




Still missing the point. You said China and NoKorea could "obliterate the USA" because they have over a billion people. I'm saying they're welcome to start sailing those billion people across the Pacific to give it a try.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Still missing the point. You said China and NoKorea could "obliterate the USA" because they have over a billion people. I'm saying they're welcome to start sailing those billion people across the Pacific to give it a try.



They'd do the same as the Soviet Union.
Pummel the US by constantly sending men to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

America.
I couldn't care less, really. It makes stereotypes like "America is overfilled with idiots and brain-less morons" come true.
But eh, Korea doesn't give a single F about USA. So why even try.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 11, 2017)

Just one more (big) reason that this man should not be using Twitter while in office.  Jesus christ.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> They'd do the same as the Soviet Union.
> Pummel the US by constantly sending men to it.




How exactly would China be sending these men to the USA?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> How exactly would China be sending these men to the USA?



How should I know.
I'm not Mao Zedong or whoever is in charge there.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> After the entire world has become a radioactive wasteland!?
> I doubt people will indulge in "holodeck pass time" any time soon.


I guess you never got selected to populate the new civilization.  Bummer.

Korea is incapable of "nuking the world" and Mr. Putin isn't that stupid, they will localize any damage to the sanctioned battlefield.

A hail mary (Wargames c.1983) type volley is highly unlikely even if we do go to war.


----------



## Yeshua (Apr 11, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Just one more (big) reason that this man should not be using Twitter while in office.  Jesus christ.


I'm sorry I can't help you with that my child.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> I guess you never got selected to populate the new civilization.  Bummer.
> 
> Korea is incapable of "nuking the world" and Mr. Putin isn't that stupid, they will localize any damage to the sanctioned battlefield.
> 
> A hail mary (Wargames c.1983) type volley is highly unlikely even if we do go to war.



Can you please stop posting those shitty gifs?
This isn't an image board.

And no thanks, I'd rather hang meself then to conceive children.
Putin might not be as stupid but Trump sure as hell has no fucking clue what he's doing.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeshua said:


> I'm sorry I can't help you with that my child.


Cure my internet cancer.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> Just to be clear: neither china nor North Korea stand a chance against us.


I hate this mentality that we have the best military in the world and that we need to be the world's policemen because of it. Let's be real, if we got into a war, we'd be alone because we'll have alienated many of our allies, and it's going to be ugly and brutal and we will most likely lose


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I hate this mentality that we have the best military in the world and that we need to be the world's policemen because of it. Let's be real, if we got into a war, we'd be alone because we'll have alienated many of our allies, and it's going to be ugly and brutal and we will most likely lose



Russia doesn't like the US very much.
More and more of Europe is starting to dislike the ego of the Americans.
Many if not all Muslim countries hate on the US.
Many Asian countries, Vietnam etc also have a bad experience with them.

I deffo agree with you there.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

"Best military in the world"
Numbers mean nothing, the strategical thinking and teamwork are key to the success.
If team fails to cooperate then almost everyone will feel consequences USA will have.
Trump thinks that he can take the "pussy route" and run away when shit gets serious.
/my views


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can you please stop posting those shitty gifs?
> This isn't an image board.
> 
> And no thanks, I'd rather hang meself then to conceive children.
> *Putin might not be as stupid but Trump sure as hell has no fucking clue what he's doing*.



Realistically? Not one of these damn leaders have a clue. Trump is out shoving his nonexistent power into the rest of the world. Kim is just a God damned child that throws a fit over everything. Remember "The Interview"? Threatening to bomb theaters that showed it? Putin is among the scarier of the leaders. I'm sorry, but you just don't mess with that one. He is a bit of nut, though.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Realistically? Not one of these damn leaders have a clue. Trump is out shoving his nonexistent power into the rest of the world. Kim is just a God damned child that throws a fit over everything. Remember "The Interview"? Threatening to bomb theaters that showed it? Putin is among the scarier of the leaders. I'm sorry, but you just don't mess with that one. He is a bit of nut, though.



Trump's a fool who got what he wanted and that is to be president, everything else is way outside of his mental capabilities.
It's a business man not a politician.
Kim is made up of hot air yeh, but don't be fooled by N.K's fanaticism.
Putin, I agree with you on that.
Macho image has driven him loopy.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Trump's a fool who got what he wanted and that is to be president, everything else is way outside of his mental capabilities.
> It's a business man not a politician.
> Kim is made up of hot air yeh, but don't be fooled by N.K's fanaticism.
> Putin, I agree with you on that.
> Macho image has driven him loopy.


Kinda off-topic [Off-topic section, what i'm even talking about] but:
Apparently Trump reached a kinda high FOREX ranking [of the rich people] in couple of months or so... It's practically impossible to earn 1.600.000.000.000 in couple of months, he's a shady guy.


----------



## RaMon90 (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh no politic discussion again, I see them everywhere.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2017)

RaMon90 said:


> Oh no politic discussion again, I see them everywhere.


Can you even call this politics? This is more diplomatics (or lack thereof)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Kinda off-topic [Off-topic section, what i'm even talking about] but:
> Apparently Trump reached a kinda high FOREX ranking [of the rich people] in couple of months or so... It's practically impossible to earn 1.600.000.000.000 in couple of months, he's a shady guy.



1.6 trillion or 1.6 billion.
I think 1.6 billion is a more realistic number ;p

But yes, Trump is and remains a businessman.
He just happens to have won the elections by making a media spectacle out of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

I would like to think, and have been thinking for years that each country leader knows that Nukes would be bad, and lead to actually nothing. They have the sense to never just drop nukes.

But it's getting harder and harder to think that.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I would like to think, and have been thinking for years that each country leader knows that Nukes would be bad, and lead to actually nothing. They have the sense to never just drop nukes.
> 
> But it's getting harder and harder to think that.


I have 59 Tomahawk missiles that would like to back that statement up, yeah


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I have 59 Tomahawk missiles that would like to back that statement up, yeah



Atleast we can rest easily knowing Trump has a microscopic penis.

I mean, you got to compensate with something for it.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah but even China is sick of N. Korea's shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I have 59 Tomahawk missiles that would like to back that statement up, yeah


Shoot, only thought it was 50. Doesn't make a real difference though.


DinohScene said:


> Atleast we can rest easily knowing Trump has a microscopic penis.
> 
> I mean, you got to compensate with something for it.


I think it would take greater thought in a nuclear apocalypse then a guy having a small dick. 

In a nuclear disaster, he might as well be the first one to go.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Shoot, only thought it was 50. Doesn't make a real difference though.
> 
> I think it would take greater thought in a nuclear apocalypse then a guy having a small dick.
> 
> In a nuclear disaster, he might as well be the first one to go.




Eh, him being dead or alive is none of me concern.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 11, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Yeah but even China is sick of N. Korea's shit.




I said this a few posts up, and I think this is a pretty good sign:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...l-shipments-opts-for-us-supplies-instead.html

*China rejects North Korean coal shipments, opts for US supplies instead*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> I said this a few posts up, and I think this is a pretty good sign:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...l-shipments-opts-for-us-supplies-instead.html
> 
> *China rejects North Korean coal shipments, opts for US supplies instead*


I dunno that I'd trust stuff regarding domestic anything coming from Fox news


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I dunno that I'd trust stuff regarding domestic anything coming from Fox news




Well then, how 'bout if Huffingtonpost tells you it's true? Will that bastion of truth (*ahem*) satisfy you?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/china-north-korea-coal_us_58ec8316e4b0df7e2044bc9b


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 12, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I dunno that I'd trust stuff regarding domestic anything coming from Fox news



On certain things? Yes. When it comes to trades and import/export.. There's little room for doubt. 

This thread is a good show of why the Temp should stay out of politics. Oh my.


----------



## Vieela (Apr 12, 2017)

Honestly,i feel like WW3 coming. Or,at least,conflicts,but not something big enough to be the 3rd World War. But who knows.


----------



## Viri (Apr 16, 2017)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39612095

hue


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 16, 2017)

Twitter should ban him from using Twitter but if they did, he'd probably try to sue them. Trump acts rather childish on Twitter with the comments he posts there, regardless, as he's the president and a businessman he gets thousands and thousands of followers and likes.

What a shitshow we're all in.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Twitter should ban him from using Twitter but if they did, he'd probably try to sue them. Trump acts rather childish on Twitter with the comments he posts there, regardless, as he's the president and a businessman he gets thousands and thousands of followers and likes.
> 
> What a shitshow we're all in.



Twitter should ban everyone.


----------



## Haider Raza (Apr 16, 2017)

What do you expect from donald drunk?


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 16, 2017)

A lot of people seem to be making hyperbole out of what if's that aren't even plausible outside of a fearful mind. north korea is at least 3 years away from being able to reach the u.s coast with a missile (nuclear or not) even then it would take several hours to reach it's mark leaving ample time for north americas' combined tech to find and destroy it in the ocean. same scenario if they tried to retrofit their space program to make an orbital missile strike. even if it reaches the us the blast is much weaker than hiroshima and using the nuclear option would basically mobilize several armies (like japan and america which is already stationed close enough to strike within hours)

Their navy is next to non existent (to the point even Canada is considered more competent) and would see themselves facing the Japanese army right away. sure NK has a bunch of subs but what good will that do when you only have 3 ships that can't reach each other in a timely fashion, and a bunch of opposing ships capable of missile strikes and sending jets over to them to take care of whats needed to invade by foot (if even necessary) They are also selling a good chunk of their armaments to the middle east further hindering their ability to defend themselves. all they really have are the very dedicated foot soldiers that can be wiped out easily from afar.

NK will be ruined within days if they tried anything and it would be a decision that won't hurt anyone but NK

Also russia wont help because they think missile strikes are illegal according to international law if the syria attack is any indicator. china is already refusing NK supplies of coal so they are showing they wont support NK and the other 2 allies? NK isn't helping syria during their war so don't expect that and iran is mainly there to sell arms to so again nothing tangible from that


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 16, 2017)

why don't we stratigiclyy plot (as in map) all the launch sites/ mobile launch trucks (though maybe harder than stationary sites) and find a way to blow them up SIMULTANEOUSLY giving no chance of a counter attack i doubt NK has that advanced of radar to detect stealth bombers North Korea is only so big and we have 2 allies very close by SK and Japan easily if we could hit them from all sides the chance of a counter attack would be reduced greatly and just send some planes to destroy the missles that make it past the assault i mean damned if we do damned if we don't no turning back now just sit back and watch the fireworks (even if they're coming right at you) like one of you said in a few years if left unchecked NK can kill many americans or even canadians (smirks as he thinks of hie ex being incinerated)


----------



## Viri (Apr 16, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Twitter should ban him from using Twitter but if they did, he'd probably try to sue them. Trump acts rather childish on Twitter with the comments he posts there, regardless, as he's the president and a businessman he gets thousands and thousands of followers and likes.
> 
> What a shitshow we're all in.


Twitter would die if they banned him. Twitter has never once turned up a profit. Trump is giving their site so many views and publicity. If Trump got banned, they would cause so much boycott, they're already pissing off users as it is. Trump could go to a new up and coming Twitter, and you know damn well people would follow, and Twitter will become more and more irrelevant and become the next Myspace.

As for Trump threatening them. I hope he does something, and not just talk. We've been sitting on our asses for long enough and half ignored North Korea. Eventually they will have nukes that can strike at any point on the Earth, and then what? What if they continue to pump out nuke after nuke after nuke, until they have triple digit amounts of nukes? I have no idea how we would deal with North Korea that won't cause tons of deaths, but something has to be done before it's too late.

We should have dealt with North Korea 10 years ago.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 16, 2017)

Viri said:


> As for Trump threatening them. I hope he does something, and not just talk. We've been sitting on our asses for long enough and half ignored North Korea. Eventually they will have nukes that can strike at any point on the Earth, and then what? What if they continue to pump out nuke after nuke after nuke, until they have triple digit amounts of nukes? I have no idea how we would deal with North Korea that won't cause tons of deaths, but something has to be done before it's too late.
> 
> We should have dealt with North Korea 10 years ago.


Lol at thinking Korea is anywhere near this ability. sure they could technically send a missile into orbit to increase their range but they are wayyyyy too poor and in international problems to have a stockpile of nukes or the material to make them. The millitary is a joke as a whole and that is with brainwashing and starving the crap out of their populace to make more money for these endeavors. We've got 3 years before we could even consider them a mild threat to America and I don't see them claiming they will attack anyone else that couldn't completely overtake them by the end of the week.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 16, 2017)

lol:
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/15/asia/...missile-test0106AMVODtopVideo&linkId=36552356


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Nexives (Jun 2, 2017)

Confirmed: Adventure Time's Mushroom War is WW3. They did a Simpson


----------

